# Rlt Divers.



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice pics Ron, what's the strap on the pvd 20?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your living on the beach these days Ron?









That strap on the 20 looks great


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Nice pics Ron, what's the strap on the pvd 20?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a Timex rubber. I actually had to buy two and shorten then lengthen it









Basically the original end Link were to wide for the case but the second link looks good, problem is if I take off the two ends the strap is to short. Well it straightens out by the buckle so I took the last couple off a second strap and put them on the first strap. Make sense?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Your living on the beach these days Ron?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thats in my backyard our beaches are sandy on LI for the most part.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Timex







no wonder i like it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great Pics Ron.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Roy said:


> Great Pics Ron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Roy.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice watches and belting pictures Ron.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great pics. i like the top one, 2824/2 ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> great pics. i like the top one, 2824/2 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ETA 2824-2.


----------

